# A Strange Bump on my Dog's Head



## TABWorker87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Alright, to begin, here is some information on my dog.

Breed: Pomeranian/Husky mix
Birthdate: June 2006

About a week and a half ago, I noticed a strange bump on my dog's head when I petted her. When I examined it, it was about the size of a dime and matched the color of her skin, a pearly/white color. I was able to clasp the bump with my index finger and thumb, because it didnt appear to be underneath her skin, but attached to the top of it.

Assuming it was a tick, I jumped online to find out the best ways of removing it. However, none of the pictures I found of dogs with ticks matched what I was seeing. I then found a picture of a dog pimple, which did match what I was seeing so I brushed it off as that.

Today, I looked at the bump again. It hasn't grown in size, nor has it shrunk. However, it's no longer a pearly/white color but instead has turned red. I am now worried that it's a cancerous tumor. As much as it pains me, I don't have the money right now to take her to the Vet, so I'm posted this here to get any feedback possible from anyone who may have experienced the same thing.

Since I have discovered the bump, she doesn't act like it hurts for me to touch it. I also haven't noticed any changes in her behavior or appetite. She has acted like she always has.

Here is a picture of the bump that I took today:










Any help or feedback is much appreciated.

Here are some better pictures.


















This red area matched the color of her skin when I first noticed the bump.


----------

